# audobon area = muddy mess?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I am planning on heading down toward audobon tommorrow, but if it's really muddy as i fear, i think i'll wait.

Anybody been down there? I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I haven't been there, but judging by the last week's precipitation and cool temeratures... it looks like many of us will have a muddy opener.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The gravel is a mess. I've been east of there a lot and it is navagatible, but allow a lot of extra time and take it slow.


----------

